# problema DvD no lee ni aun con limpesa de lente



## boris guillen (May 21, 2010)

bueno hola denuevo soy yo jeje

bueno mi problema esque tengo un reproductor cd/dvd que no lee ningun cd 
ya e limpiado el lente los motores los engranes pero nada 
se ve claramente el laser que es emitido varias veces el cd da vueltas 
(muchas) y luego de un largo rato me aparece como "no cd"
el modelo del lente es:khm-313ahc






el del aparato es:daewoo  DM-k503s

que consejos mas me pueden dar para aser funcionar este aparato (es un poco urgente)
sin tener que cambiar el lente por uno nuevo gracias desde luego bye


----------



## muessli (May 25, 2010)

Estos lentes tienen contadas horas de trabajo, si ya esta muy usado no te queda otra que cambiarlo.


----------



## RFelectron (May 27, 2010)

hola , ya cambiaste el motor , en algunas ocaciones el motor gira perono alcansa la velocidad necesaria para reproducir el disco, suerte


----------



## Jheimy (Ene 8, 2011)

bueno a mi t*AM*b*IE*n me pasa lo mismo tengo un reproductor de dvd philips *QU*e no me lee lo que es dvd solo lee cd´s ya le cambie el lector optico y aun asi no pasa nada... bueno si alguien tiene un dato que me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

Jheimy dijo:


> bueno a mi t*AM*b*IE*n me pasa lo mismo tengo un reproductor de dvd philips *QU*e no me lee lo que es dvd solo lee cd´s ya le cambie el lector optico y aun asi no pasa nada... bueno si alguien tiene un dato que me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## angel36 (Ene 8, 2011)

prueba primero con el motor que en gral. es muy barato o mucho mas barato que el lente nuevo....ya con motor nuevo y sige el probema....tendras que cambiar el lente


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 9, 2011)

Como dicen muy seguramente es el motor que hace girar al CD.
Respecto a la velocidad del motor, tengo la duda de que tanto importa esto en la lectura del disco, si es que tiene que estar a una determinada velocidad (por ej. 500 RPM por decir algo) o en un rango de velocidades (por ej. de 500 RPM a 800 RPM). Pregunto esto porque en una ocasión se descompuso el DVD de casa y me lo dieron a componer, seguro de que podía hacerlo lo desarmé y me percaté que tenía el mismo problema que menciona "boris guillen", procedí a cambiar el motor por uno viejo y usado que tenía guardado, y ¡sorpresa!, el DVD volvió a funcionar de maravilla aunque el motor nuevo que le puse seguramente no giraba a la misma velocidad que el genuino del DVD.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 9, 2011)

Danyel dijo:


> Como dicen muy seguramente es el motor que hace girar al CD.
> Respecto a la velocidad del motor, tengo la duda de que tanto importa esto en la lectura del disco, si es que tiene que estar a una determinada velocidad (por ej. 500 RPM por decir algo) o en un rango de velocidades (por ej. de 500 RPM a 800 RPM). Pregunto esto porque en una ocasión se descompuso el DVD de casa y me lo dieron a componer, seguro de que podía hacerlo lo desarmé y me percaté que tenía el mismo problema que menciona "boris guillen", procedí a cambiar el motor por uno viejo y usado que tenía guardado, y ¡sorpresa!, el DVD volvió a funcionar de maravilla aunque el motor nuevo que le puse seguramente no giraba a la misma velocidad que el genuino del DVD.



Fallan mucho y el motor no alcanza la velocidad optima para leer un DVD, generalmente estos equipos leen los discos de CD  (requiere menos velocidad que si la alcanza) o en el peor de los casos no lee nada, se debe probar el motor con el ohmetro y hacerlo girar poco a poco si la lectura de ohmiaje es inferior a 8 ohmios en algun momento es por que esta malo (algunos llegan a cero) lo mas facil es cambiarlos.
Limpiarlos lo unico que hace es postergar la reparacion, el problema es que los que se consiguen nuevos son igual de malos, los viejos o de deshuece a veces son de mejor calidad, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Emilio Villarrubia (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola quiero que me ayuden con un dvd que tengo el mismo es un PHILIPS modelo DVP 2120/55 y lo utilice unas cinco veces en 3 años y cuando nuevamente lo quice utilizar ya no leyo mas, este dvd leia dvd, cd, vcd, mp3 ya sea originales o copiados y ahora solo prende se coloca el cd pero no le nada solo gira y el laser enciente, ya le cambie el motor, el laser, y medi la corriente que sale de la fuente y aparentemente todo esta bien pero el dvd no lee nada, que alguien me sujiera que es lo que puedo hacer o directamente me compro otro.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola Emilio Villarrubia,como estas ,por empezar y ya que cambiaste estas dos cosas,1,Con el motor que tenia originalmente leia aunque sea cd de audio? 2,luego de reemplazar el motor, controlaste que la altura del portadisco del motor nuevo este a la misma altura que el original,3 el flexible lo controlaste?porque fallan mucho ,decis que el laser emite ,realizaste la prueba del servo?....Bueno comfirmame esto y vemos como seguimos.
 Saludos a todos Atte .. El Griego.


----------

